# Orijen puppy food, amount to feed confusion...help!



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Milly came to us in Orijen puppy food (small breed) and as she was over 2kg the breeder said she needs to be given a daily portion of 120 g. I checked this again when I bought the food myself. 

I have been doing that all this time but the gassiness has gotten out of control. I have researched it a bit and have found that if you over feed Orijen it can cause major gas ( this is from the high protein content) 

I looked at the packet again and here is a copy


http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Orijen_WP_Feeding_Guide.pdf


Milly is currently 5.8 kg and I now don't think she will be over 10 kg at full grown ( originally I thought she would be as Did the breeder) She is very petite. I might be wrong but I can't see how she can put on another 4 kg in 6 months.

If that's the case she should only be eating 80gr per day!! 

I have tried this over the last 4 days and the gas is pretty much gone, however I'm concerned Milly is hungry. She gets plenty of treats and fruit throughout the day but still she is not happy when she's done eating...its a pretty big cut back! 

Any ideas if I'm doing the right thing here?

Thanks x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Every dog is individual so it's really difficult to say how much should be fed exactly. The feeding instructions are only guidelines. I went by look and feel of my girls plus poo amount and consistency rather than quantity when I fed kibble. 

Milly could well end up just over 10kg, they continue to fill out until 15-18 months, becoming more muscular. 

If I were you I would pull back slightly on the original amount of kibble until you don't smell gas, rather than just cutting back immediately. Reducing all of a sudden will leave Milly hungry.

You may also consider cutting out the treats and fruit as these may well be the cause of the gas, not the kibble. I think actually if it was me I would remove the fruit first of all to see if that helps, then I would reduce the treats, then adjust the kibble in that order.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I exaggerated a bit...she gets a slice or two of Apple a day ( sliced off when daughter has her apple) . Treats are 100% air dried chicken breast strips and bits of her kibble from daily allowance. 

I don't feed Milly anything else. No other human food at all. 

I will increase the kibble a bit, thanks for your advice


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Also since cutting back, apart from the reduction of gas we now only have two, pretty solid poos a day. One at wake up before breakfast and one after tea . Before we had 3 or 4 and at very inconsistent times, for last 4 days Milly has been like clockwork!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milly_pup said:


> I think I exaggerated a bit...she gets a slice or two of Apple a day ( sliced off when daughter has her apple) . Treats are 100% air dried chicken breast strips and bits of her kibble from daily allowance.
> 
> I don't feed Milly anything else. No other human food at all.
> 
> I will increase the kibble a bit, thanks for your advice


The apple and treats should be okay then.. You could increase the kibble then decrease gradually until you see an improvement in gas. Then just monitor her by look and feel (and weight if you weigh her). 

What you've said about her poos sounds good, use that as a guide.


----------

